# Hello, from newbie Abby



## abbyt (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, all. I just joined and wanted to introduce myself. I'm Abby and I work at a lighting company in Northern Kentucky.

Nice to meet ya'all!

Abby


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 20, 2009)

abbyt said:


> Hello, all. I just joined and wanted to introduce myself. I'm Abby and I work at a lighting company in Northern Kentucky.
> 
> Nice to meet ya'all!
> 
> Abby



Hi Abby! 

Nice to see you here.

Which company do you work with? What do you do? Yes, we are nosy. Veeerrry nosy. 

Anyways, welcome. Know that the search function is your friend and this site is full of information!

Ha, rochem, three minutes!! Beat that!


----------



## abbyt (Jan 20, 2009)

I work for On Location Lighting Systems. I'm the Sales and Service Manager. I do Design/Spec/Engineering for permanent lighting system installs, Project Management, Field Service, Bench Service, and also do some programming, and some corporate/industrial productions every once in a while.

Nice to meet you!
Abby


----------



## rochem (Jan 20, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> Ha, rochem, three minutes!! Beat that!




grr.. some day when I become so hopelessly bored that things like this become the sole purpose of my life, I will create multiple new accounts and post hello messages, and immediately follow them with my responses, less than a second later. And I will be triumphant!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, since I serendipitously met you in person today, welcome to Control Booth. And congratulations on being the third ETCP-Certified Entertainment Electrician here (that we know of).

See you at USITT in Cincinnati. There will be a gathering of CB-ers at the Apollo Booth, probably on Saturday, 03/21, time TBA.


----------

